# Attention Veiltail Lovers! - The VT Show Standard!



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is a tentative set of show standards for veiltails. In case any of you veiltail lovers are interested are interested in developing your own veiltail line, it will give you something to shoot for! 

• *Standard Veiltail* (VT)
• *Dorsal* (dorsal fin)
_The Dorsal is narrower at its base and has fewer rays than the (other fin variants.)_*(1)* _The fin should run in a sickle-shaped manner and not exceed over ¾ of the body length of the fish. It should not (run out in individual rays.) _*(2)* _Overlapping of the Dorsal over the fish body is not desired._
• *Caudal* (caudal fin)
_The caudal fin should be full with a broad base, but (long stretched.) _*(3)* _It should be at least the same length as the body of the fish. The rays come out of the tail root steeply rising in the upper part of the fin and then after reaching its highest point at 20% of the entire fin length, drop down in an even (elbow.)_ *(4)*
_Within the lower part of the fin the rays come out almost straight
from the tail root with an (easy upward arranged)_ *(5)* _curvature and then
drop down parallel to the other fin rays. Thus results in a light sickle-shaped (long stretched optics.) _*(6)*_ The Caudal must be able to be
carried easily by the fish in its entire length. The ends of the rays
should not have any spikes or indentations. An (easily corrugated)_ *(7)*_
fin border is permitted. The fin volume is to be stretched completely
(not too many rays and/or too much skin between the rays, no
pleating) when the fish flairs._
• *Anal* (anal fin)
_The anal fin should (set up at the highest point of the body)_ *(8)*_ and
be at least as long as the body and run out in its deepest end
(pointedly. The form is to resemble a parallelogram.)_ *(9)*
• *Ventrals* (ventral fins)
_The ventral fins are to be the same length as one another and should look like a curved knife blade. They should BE at least 1/3 as long as the
body._


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

that's very cool, glad they are bringing them back into the limelight


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhh, so exciting!  The VT is FINALLY being recognized for its beauty! <3
This makes me tempted to start a breeding line and show.....but, yeah :lol: Bad judging experiences...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've been talking about this for like a year!! Now I can breed them without it feeling like its a waste (of course it never is but y'know what I mean).


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I know isn't it wonderful! Veils are my favorite tail type! And now I can work on my own strain and actually have a standard and a goal in mine and an opportunity to show them when the time comes!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i mustve missed something in the betta community. im curious to as when this standard came out and who came up with it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Me, too.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

As I said it is a tentative show standard. This is a german show standard for the veiltails and we are working on developing our own based off of this.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

andakin said:


> i mustve missed something in the betta community. im curious to as when this standard came out and who came up with it?


 Long time no see! Welcome back!


----------

